# What age?



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have two 15 day old Birmingham roller babies that I am planning on flying. I am hand-raising them because their parents weren't doing a very good job and one baby is smaller then the other one. At what age should I move them into the kitbox?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Birds Forever said:


> I have two 15 day old Birmingham roller babies that I am planning on flying. I am hand-raising them because their parents weren't doing a very good job and one baby is smaller then the other one. At what age should I move them into the kitbox?


not till they can eat by themself...1month plus


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I leave my babies in the breedin loft until about 2 months of age. Also, another good sign is being fully feathered underneath the wings. By then they should be eating and flying well enough to take care of themselves.


----------

